# Sick guppy, long whitish poop? [Warning: poop pics]



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I have a sick guppy that was found breathing but floating upside down last night, perhaps a slight bit bloated with no raised scales. Tonight no change, but she pooped this out:










It's about 3" long, somewhat see-through:










(There are some artifacts around the edges from water on the scanner.)

I tried looking up what it could be and found quite a list of things, and I'm not sure where to begin. It may be too late to save this guppy, but if it's a parasite I would like to treat the other tank inhabitants.

Ideas?


----------



## AZMike (Apr 27, 2010)

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Definitely looks like some kind of parasite.

Poor little guppy.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

That's not the actual parasite but their body's response to intestinal parasites.
Here's a fecal disease chart and how to treat it.
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/fecal_disorders.html


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Clear/white poop usually indicates a parasite.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

mistergreen said:


> Here's a fecal disease chart and how to treat it.
> http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/fish_diseases/fecal_disorders.html


I found that chart last night before posting, but couldn't determine whether Metronidazole or Paracide-D is appropriate. Also, Paracide-D seems to be a brand name, and I can't find a list of ingredients; so I'm hesitant to use it as a tank treatment. It could be mostly copper for all I know. In addition, I found the exact same chart here, except it lists different medications! Not to mention all the other resources that list other medications still.

The most I look, the more confused I get. I guess I'd like a specific opinion/recommendation. Let me ask this instead:

*If you could pick one broad-spectrum anti-parasitic treatment, that is dosed in the water and plant/invert safe, what would it be?*


----------

